# How to change dome light to LED



## mjp1531 (Mar 24, 2004)

Anyone knowing how to do this please let me know....I am tired of my red bulbs looking orange within 1 week. Any advice greatly appreciated!


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Your probably going to have to take the light assembly out and try to mock something up using an actual LED bulb inside it, they're brighter and last longer. I noticed Wal-Mart has packs of 4 led's that are pretty bright i tried the blue one's you just can't have them shining at your face THEY'RE BRIGHT! Whether you have a Wal-Mart or not i don't know, i'm in Canada so i don't know what's available to you.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

it's super easy!

find out what regular bulb # you need, then go to :autolumination.com 

they have led replacements for most any bulb your car uses.

I've been told that if you email the guy you will get a better price than is listed on the store. I've bought a bunch of LED's from that store and they are good quality.

:cheers:


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

Pardon my ignorance, but if you are referring to the light under the roof, I have been doing this trick (for lack of better term) for over ten years. Go to an autoparts store and purchase the tail lense repair tape--I usually get the one that is about 4"x4" and it comes in red and orange (or amber).

Take out the lense cover and cut a piece of the red repair tape to fit inside the lense. Tape in onto the lense from the inside (between the light and the lense) and put the lense back and walaah. I have gotten so many compliments and convinced plenty to do the same instead of changing bulbs.

Oops, I forgot, you would use the stock bulb or a hyperwhite..depending on your taste.

*Now if you were not referring to this light, I apologize...


----------



## mjp1531 (Mar 24, 2004)

*dome light*

yes i am referring to the light in the middle of the headliner on the roof inside. The bulb is kind of oval (connector on both sides of bulb) kind of like this <===>


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

Why don't you stop being a ricer and put in a normal bulb? It's not cool and it doesn't look cool. IMO and many others, it makes you look like a dumbass.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

NoReason said:


> Why don't you stop being a ricer and put in a normal bulb? It's not cool and it doesn't look cool. IMO and many others, it makes you look like a dumbass.


hey man it his car he can do what he want.. leave him alone


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Don't listen to no reason. I have red 3000 GT door light covers in my car (my other car) and yes a red dome light and I am NOT a ricer.

Just don't install any stickers, spoilers, or heavy body kits to slow your car down you ricer :crazy:


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

Your car your style, personally a little light accent hear and there can make a nice difference! How'd it work anyway's?


----------



## darufone (Dec 19, 2003)

NoReason said:


> Why don't you stop being a ricer and put in a normal bulb? It's not cool and it doesn't look cool. IMO and many others, it makes you look like a dumbass.


RICER?!?!? Just because of a red dome light. Some people have lives outside of their cars (or inside their cars). 

I have gotten nothing but compliments. IMO, this is not a showoff piece--it is a mood light. I have had plenty of action ( :asleep: ), oops, I meant ( :kiss: ) under the red dome light. 

And if that is being a ricer, then count me in. And no I do not and would not put "vtec" stickers on any of my cars.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

I have hyperwhites does that make me a ricer? LED's sound like a cool mod to me. when you are done post pics i want to see how they come out. Hell i have been thinking about putting some of those under the hood.

PeaNutB13


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

I've got my blue dome light, guess i'm a ricer too! Oh well better to be a ricer then a dumbass like NoReason, he's just mad cause he didn't think of it!


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

There is tons of rice on this board.... that's why I don't post here much more. Yeah, I'm mad because I didn't think about it first *rolls eyes* ... because that's SOOOO origional. Why don't you take the money you spend on a stupid light and save it for something worth purchasing.... but I guess you like to impress 14-17 year old girls.... 

And the only cool 3000 GT's are the VR4's.... my buddy has one it's hella fast because he didn't waste his money on lights... and the rear turbo is a bitch to replace... and don't get me started how retarded it is to just change the spark plugs on that thing... I've spent a few weekends under those cars lately.... but it's hella fast and AWD... too bad it's heavier than a bitch.... total kudos to someone who tricks out a VR4.


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

there are so many ricier things than an LED dome light. I have one and LED trunk lights too.

people rice out 3000 GT's also.

witness:










rice is a state of mind.


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

I know they rice them out... but I haven't seen a riced out VR4 yet... I think it's because most ricers couldn't afford that model.


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

Red lights looks nice on black leather. I myself am not tring to show off to little girls as I am already married.

No reason, you are making silly assumtions and a $5 light isn't going to take cash away from other mods.

If someone wants a few colored lights in a car, you don't have to pick on them.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

First off NoReason he wasn't asking for your opinion he was asking for info on wiring 1 LIGHT up inside his car, if he's doing it to impress the girls then so be it. The whole point is to do what you like to your car if your not into fine no need to bitch about it, if you don't like the conversation go bitch at someone else about what you don't like! I can only imagine how boring your life must be to sit here and bitch at a guy about his choice of mod's, take the time and energy you just spent bitching and get a better attitude! It's all about informative help and conversation not diss everyone's personal preference's.


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

Lmao... Like I have anything better to do while Video is rendering... LMAO... this is funny.


----------



## mjp1531 (Mar 24, 2004)

Thanks for all of the response...with the exception of NoReason (BTW Fitting name...even more fitting signature, maybe you should reread it yourself) Anyway, got the LED in...Looks great! The whole interior glows now, much better than the cheapie lights. B11Sleeper....great site, thanks! Super fast shipping! It took only 3 days! Thanks a lot for helping me out! :cheers:


----------



## 92sentra (Dec 31, 2003)

B11sleeper said:


> there are so many ricier things than an LED dome light. I have one and LED trunk lights too.
> 
> people rice out 3000 GT's also.
> 
> ...


Holy crap, that is the MOST rediculous thing I have ever seen. Hey, the idiots at Circuit City, while installing a cd player, blew out my dome light so bad that the switch exploded, and won't work at all. Is there a aftermarket one, or can I get one from a junkyard/dealer. I can't even figure out how to take this apart. Any ideas would be welcome.


----------



## new94 (Jan 9, 2004)

At least you got it to work no more bulb's losing their colour, good luck with the rest of your projects!


----------



## mjp1531 (Mar 24, 2004)

thanks


----------

